# 5x5 Speedsolve : February 18, 2007



## pjk (Feb 19, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) u' d' R2 D2 f2 U d' F2 U2 l2 r' F2 D' R2 l2 d f' u' d b R2 D R2 b r L f u2 R2 r' b d' L' b d' L u' l2 D' f' d' R' u' r U' r2 L U2 L U' F' d2 L b2 D U2 l' d2 l2 F'
2) l2 R U' B' u2 F' b2 u B u' U' R' u F' d' f' l2 r2 d U L d' L' R' b2 D d2 L f2 b l2 L2 d2 D b l F B R d b B2 D2 b D2 U F2 b l' u2 L b2 F2 u D R d' R u2 f2
3) r2 f D2 f' L' r d2 B2 u' r' F' r2 L u' F' D d2 L' R d2 b R' D' d2 R F B' u b B' d' F2 R B' r D R r2 D2 F R F B2 D r2 R2 B' b2 d' b r' L F d f2 r2 f L2 f2 L
4) u2 U' f2 D2 u r R d' D' R L' f2 l2 b D L2 R' B' d2 F2 L' l2 f' r' u' D2 l u' D L' f2 b U2 f L' U' B2 u2 d b f2 l2 F L r' F' u D2 B2 b2 r2 L2 f' b D B2 u2 r' D L
5) l2 b l' b L2 d' f u2 U2 l' d2 L2 u' b D' d' b r d' l2 f2 b D2 f2 U F' L2 b2 F2 l d' r' D R d' F' r f b2 u' B2 R2 l' D R2 D l' F2 u' F2 u2 r2 b F' u' r' b U r2 F2


----------



## Erik (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 2:27.68
Times: (2:45.50), 2:33.91, (2:08.76), 2:23.72, 2:25.41

I had a pop on the 2:45. The 2:08.76 was a good solve  Sub-2:30 so I'm pleased. Next is sub 2:20


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 3.24.94
Times: 3.22.39, (3.18.30), 3.25.27, 3.27.16, (3.32.80)

This started out good, but after the 3.18 I started to get nervous so execution became bad. I am getting very consistent, but I am hoping of getting a 3.15 average and a sub 3 solve next weekend. (hopefully everybody will get to do averages on the bigger cubes, but if there are dead-lines I will probably not make them. 2 minutes 50 or less like at the Dutch Open is just to fast for me)


----------



## Richard (Feb 21, 2007)

Name: Richard Meyer
Average: 3:25.13
Times: (3:12.40), 3:22.55, (3:57.32), 3:19.65, 3:33.21


----------



## Arakron (Feb 25, 2007)

Arakron
8:39.34
8:18.28
9:15.84
(DNS - 9:45.39)
(7:21.74)

Solves 1, 2, and 5 were all personal best times, which is very exciting although not very surprising - it's only my 5th day with the 5x5, and these were probably around the 20th-25th solves overall. On solve 4, I couldn't remember the single parity alg, and after trying for awhile to fix it intuitively I cheated and looked it up.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2007)

Arakron: Great to see you like the 5x5x5 so much that you spent about an hour to get that average! By using the 5x5x5 it will turn better and better AND you will improve your times considerably.

Two things: DNS means did not start. DNF means did not finish. And next time you can't remember the parity-fix for the 5x5x5, just do (R2 u) 5 times!


----------



## Arakron (Feb 26, 2007)

Oops, thought DNS was did not solve. That doesn't really make sense though when there is DNF as well. In any case, thank you, and I'll remember that fix (or even better, the alg) in the future.


----------



## pjk (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought DNS was "did not solve". Either way, it means the same thing.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2007)

Did not start implies did not finish. You can't finish if you don't start. This could happen if you choose not to participate in an event you registered for. It can also happen if you do the first attempt, but skip the other attempts. (like I did in Belgium after my Pyraminx complete broke)

Did not finish does not imply did not start. You could start, but not finish. This can happen if you have a big pop, don't meet the time limits, or stop the timer while the puzzle is not correctly solved (blindfolded, clock and magic have this a lot)

The end result is the same, your time will either count as the worst time of an average (and be dropped) or you will not get an average at all


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 1:51.88
Times: (2:01.97), (1:45.78), 1:50.53, 1:55.61, 1:49.52


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2007)

3:45.32 3:43:09 (3:57.19) (3:29.23) 3:33.43
Average: 3:40.61


----------

